
Ask HN: What are some of the historic CS videos that you have come across? - mackniv
I have been wondering if there are any historic events in CS that is captured. Please share those that you came across here.
======
RNeff
Doug Engelbart's 1968 mother of all demos
[http://www.dougengelbart.org/firsts/dougs-1968-demo.html](http://www.dougengelbart.org/firsts/dougs-1968-demo.html)
Remember that most programmers were using punched cards into the mid 1970's;
Doug's work was impossible magic.

History of Computing class at San Jose State University had a speaker series,
Fall 2011, with an excellent list of speakers (except my talk).
[http://www.cs.sjsu.edu/~mak/SpeakerSeries/index.html](http://www.cs.sjsu.edu/~mak/SpeakerSeries/index.html)

The Computer History Museum has videos of their lectures, starting in 1998.
[http://www.computerhistory.org/events/past/](http://www.computerhistory.org/events/past/)
These are also in CHM's Youtube channel, plus other historic videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerHistory](https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerHistory)
CHM also has an oral history project with multi hour interviews:
[http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/oralhistories/](http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/oralhistories/)

